# Ghrp-6 and CJC-1295 dosages.



## Tianne (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi, wonder if anyone can help.

I'm currently on a course of ghrp-6. I'm taking 2iu twice a day and 2iu of jinotropin at night. I'm also taking Trenbolone and equipoise twice a week and 50mg of dbol twice a day.

I've just started cjc-1295 this week and was wondering if anyone out there could give me informed advice on the dosages I should be taking. I'm currently 135kg and 6'5".

Very grateful for any advice given.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What dose ghrp6 you taking mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GHRP is dosed in MCG i would assume you have a 2 or a 5mg vial ?? which is it and how much liquid are you mixing with it? then we can determine how many mcg is 2iu.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Is GHRP any good? It certainly is cheaper than HGH but i worry with these new peptides that they are not researched and if it is forcing you to produce more HGH you could somehow morph some cells or something, probably just paranoia but you know what i mean


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Is GHRP any good? It certainly is cheaper than HGH but i worry with these new peptides that they are not researched and if it is forcing you to produce more HGH you could somehow morph some cells or something, probably just paranoia but you know what i mean


they dont make you produce more GH as such they alow you to release it......

many believe that we produce less GH as we age this is not true, what happens is that we don't release it as we did in our late teens and twenties....think of it as a garden hose with your thumb over the end, in our twenties a pulse of GH several times a day would be like taking your thumb off the end to allow the GH to flow freely for that pulse, as we get older we produce the same amout of GH but the end is not fully opened so in our 40's the thumb is only partly opened for each pulse....

what these peptides (GHRP/GHRH) do is open that flow and restores it to the type we had in our twenties.........

peptides have been researched and there are many studies out there to prove this, the question is what are you using when you source the peptides from very cheap sources??

to answer your question though....is GHRP any good....Yes they are and even better when stacked with GHRH but like everything there are lower end quality products and higher end quality products.........i would suggest if someone is not getting much from there peptides then they pay a little more for better quality....


----------



## Tianne (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm getting 10mg blue top GHRP, putting 2ml in and taking 2iu 3 times a day. Putting 1ml of water into my GH and taking 2iu every night. Cheers for ur reply.


----------



## Tianne (Nov 16, 2011)

I worked it out to approx 200mcg per 2iu, but I could be wrong. Best to get other opinions. Can't knock the initial results I've gotten. Went from 127kg to 135kg in 3 weeks and lost 2 inches off my waist, just want to make sure I'm optimising my gains as I've been stuck at 134/136kg for the last 4 weeks and want to know how to get the most from the CJC.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes you are getting 200mcg of the GHRP per shot at that dose, how is your cjc dosed?


----------



## Tianne (Nov 16, 2011)

Adding 2ml to 10mg and taking 5iu twice a week mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

So you are using CJC with DAC can I ask why? As this gives an output known as GH bleed which is how women release GH and is not ideal for use with GHRP....


----------



## Tianne (Nov 16, 2011)

Because that's the one my mate got from china along with the ghrp. I was none the wiser, only really looked into either since buying it. Before now I've always been a sust, test and deca type. Thought it was time to move on.


----------



## Tianne (Nov 16, 2011)

Also, can u tell me how to post a new thread? I only managed this one by accident and for the love of me I can't figure out how to post a new one. I need to know if there's somewhere in the uk I can get jack 3D. Thanks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tianne said:


> Because that's the one my mate got from china along with the ghrp. I was none the wiser, only really looked into either since buying it. Before now I've always been a sust, test and deca type. Thought it was time to move on.


ok in that case the chance of this being CJC with DAC (you would only jab this twice a week like you are doing) is highly unlikely you are more likely to be using MOD GRF 1-29 (formely sold as CJC 1295 without DAC) if this is the case you should be using 100mcg of both 1-3 times a day, the reason for this is because GHRP releases a Pulse of GH and the Mod GRF(GHRH) amplifies that pulse so when used together in this way the results are more than twice as good due to the synergy of the 2 products.



Tianne said:


> Also, can u tell me how to post a new thread? I only managed this one by accident and for the love of me I can't figure out how to post a new one. I need to know if there's somewhere in the uk I can get jack 3D. Thanks.


in the relevant section there is a button in the top left of the page that says new thread, select that and you can make a new post.....as for Jack3d the original formula i believe is no longer available you can get the current one from Cardiff Sports Nutrition they do a free next day delivery.


----------



## Tianne (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks mate. With regards the cjc, should I be taking it at the same time as the ghrp then?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pscarb how would you dose cjc1293? Same as 1295 wo dac?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tianne said:


> Thanks mate. With regards the cjc, should I be taking it at the same time as the ghrp then?


yes mate same time, same srynge, same dose, as Mod GRF (no such thing as CJC now it is just a selling ploy) amplifies the GH pulse GHRP creates...



C.Hill said:


> Pscarb how would you dose cjc1293? Same as 1295 wo dac?


the same as 1295 although i say again there is no such thing as CJC it is all Mod GRF


----------



## Squash (Nov 5, 2011)

> many believe that we produce less GH as we age this is not true, what happens is that we don't release it as we did in our late teens and twenties....think of it as a garden hose with your thumb over the end, in our twenties a pulse of GH several times a day would be like taking your thumb off the end to allow the GH to flow freely for that pulse, as we get older we produce the same amout of GH but the end is not fully opened so in our 40's the thumb is only partly opened for each pulse....
> 
> what these peptides (GHRP/GHRH) do is open that flow and restores it to the type we had in our twenties.........
> 
> ...


Does that mean that I wont get anything from this, I'm 22?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Squash said:


> Does that mean that I wont get anything from this, I'm 22?


 no not at all for example the pulse you get when you enter REM sleep can be increased by using these peptides before bed....


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

100mg dbol a day???

How's that dosage working out for ya?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

golfgttdi said:


> 100mg dbol a day???
> 
> How's that dosage working out for ya?


?????


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

^^^^What's with the question marks?

I simply asked how the dosage was working out for him?

Don't see a problem with asking that?

I've only ever used 30-40mg per day myself, heard of others going up this high so was just curious?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

golfgttdi said:


> ^^^^What's with the question marks?
> 
> I simply asked how the dosage was working out for him?
> 
> ...


the question marks was simply because i did not see a mention of 100mg of Dbol on the thread??


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

He said he's on 50mg dbol twice a day, sorry thought you were havin a go for questioning his dose (i wasnt was genuinely interested)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate not at all....


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

^^^^^suppose i can let you away with it, u have a couple more posts than me :lol:


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi,

I have a similiar problem to the original post on this thread. I brought CJC 1295 DAC (as advertised by company selling) about three months ago. I've kept it in dry state and in freezer and started taking about a week ago, I am getting the hunger and strange dreams even though I am finding it hard to sleep more any 5-6 hours a night. At 5' 8" and 100kg at 42 years old I was told to take 3 x 100 mcg ed of GHRP-6 & 500mcg of CJC 1295 every third day because even though it is in your system for 8 days it degrades at a rate of 10% per day. So my problem is..How do I know if what I've got is CJC 1295 DAC and not Mod GRF 1-29..... can I dose the CJC 1295(if thats what it is) as Mod (3 x 100mcg) for a two month period when start my aas course again? Am I best to take it as CJC 1295 DAC?

I will be getting Mod GRF 1-29 next time for sure because of GH bleed but staying with GHRP-6 while I'm not dieting and then changing to GHRP-2 for cutting.

Any help would be great thanks:thumb:


----------

